# SquidGuard



## killm0 (5. März 2012)

Hallo, 
ich habe einen Squid als Proxy, wo unter anderem auch SquidGuard läuft. 
Es funktioniert alles bis auf eine Kleinigkeit einwandfrei. 
Also Webseiten werden wie gewünscht geblockt. Nun möchte ich habe einige Ausnahmen, hinzufügen die ungestört surfen können. 

Ich habe einiges gelesen und probiert, leider klappt es aber nicht. 
Ich poste mal die squidGuard.conf


```
dbhome /var/lib/squidGuard/db
logdir /var/log/squidGuard


src erlaubt	{
		  ip	10.44.172.111/22
		  user	spieker
		 }


dest adult {
        domainlist      blacklist/domains
        urllist         blacklist/urls
        expressionlist  blacklist/expressions	
	log blocked.log

	    }

acl	{
	  erlaubt {
		  pass with none
		  }
	}

acl {


        default {
                pass !adult 
                redirect 302:http://www.google.de

		}

}
```

Webseiten werden wie gewünscht gesperrt, Ausnahme soll der Client mit Ip 10.44.172.111
sein. Leider werden dort aber auch die Webseiten gesperrt. 

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen? 
PS: Bin kein Linix Crack


----------

